# בעיה בקשר לילדים בחתונה



## ליאור2001 (8/3/13)

בעיה בקשר לילדים בחתונה 
היי

חתמתי חוזה חתונה במקום מדהים ויוקרתי בתל-אביב (כרגע לא אזכיר שמות), והצלחתי להוריד אותו בחוזה למחיר שפוי יחסית (אותו אני מוכן לשלם) ולהכניס את כל ה"שידרוגים"
אבל יש לו חוק אחד אותו הוא לא מוכן לשנות  - ילד מכל גיל (כולל אחד שנולד אתמול) משלם על מנה שלמה. זה נראה לנו סביר כשחתמנו על החוזה אבל בדיעבד מסתבר שיש הרבה ילדים במשפחה ואצל האורחים.

עקב המחיר היקר של המנה, אני רוצה להמנע ולבקש מהמוזמנים לא להביא ילדים *בכלל *לארוע.
יש לי כמה אופציות - אשמח לעצות:

1. לכתוב על ההזמנה: לתשומת לבכם - הארוע ללא ילדים - תודה! (האם זה יעבוד? האם אנשים ישימו לב? האם אנשים יתחשבו?)
2. בזמן אישורי ההגעה מאת "חברת ההפקה" (חברים שיעזרו לנו) להודיע כי אין להביא ילדים לארוע ולשאול כמה אנשים מגיעים (ולהסתכן בכך שאנשים יעלבו ולא יבואו)
3. להתפלל שאנשים יבואו בלי ילדים

האם יש אופציה בה אנשים לא יעלבו, ומצד שני יבואו ללא ילדים?


----------



## American Starfish (8/3/13)

לא נראה לי שייעלבו מזה, אבל 
יכול להיות שחלקם לא יבואו כי לא יהיה להם בייביסיטר. הרי זו הסיבה העיקרית (לדעתי) שמביאים ילדים ממש קטנים לחתונה, הם לא מבינים מה כל הרעש והבלגן וגם לא ממש נהנים מזה.


----------



## yarou (8/3/13)

תראי. 
אם מביאים ילד בן 5 נניח (שזה גיל שהגיוני שממנו ומעלה יביאו לחתונה).
אז הילד הזה כן אוכל, אמנם פחות ממבוגר, אבל אוכל. ולכן אין סיבה שההורים לא ישלמו על המנה שלו... ואם לא מתאים להם לשלם על המנה שלו שלא יביאו אותו.
אין פה מה להיעלב זה מאד הגיוני.

ואם את מדברת על להביא ילדים יותר קטנים? זה יהיה מקרים בודדים אם בכלל.


----------



## אילנילי (8/3/13)

אצלנו 
יהיו הרבה ילדים סביב שנתיים-שלוש וחברה שלי שאמרתי לה שכל ילד שיושב משלם מאוד נעלבה ואמרה שהיא לא חשבה שאם היא מביאה ילדה בת שנה וחצי היא צריכה לשלם ושאף הורה לא יחשוב על זה.. זה מאוד בעייתי. לנו זו חתונת צהריים ואני לא מדברת על ילדים מעל גיל 4-5 שברור שמשלמים ועדיין יש אנשים שחושבים שעל ילד לוקחים חצי מחיר או משהו בסגנון וזה ממש לא נכון..
אנחנו השלמנו עם הגזירה... ומה שעוד יותר מציק לנו זה שכשאנחנו היינו בחתונות של החברים האלו אנחנו ערכנו מסיבות רווקים ובאנו לחתונה עד השעות המאוחרות שלה וכל הזמן היינו סביב החתן/כלה. ועכשיו הם יבואו וירוצו אחרי הילדים ואנחנו חוששים שזה יגרע מהיותם איתנו ומהחגיגה איתנו ברחבת הריקודים כי הם יצטרכו לדאוג לילד כל הזמן..ולכן באמת עדיף שלא יביאו ילדים..אבל אין לנו איך לבקש את זה.. אולי זה קצת אגואיסטי אבל זה מבאס..בא לנו שכמה שעות מהיום שלנו הם יהיו איתנו ויחגגו ולא ידאגו שהילד עייף/צועק/רעב..
אבל אנחנו מבינים שאין מה לעשות עם זה...
יש לזה גם צדדים חיוביים שכיף שיהיו ילדים שישמחו איתנו וירקדו - כמו לכל דבר יש שני צדדים.


----------



## מיציפיצי1 (8/3/13)

ממתי מי שבא לחתונה אמור לשלם עבור המנה שלו? 
חשבתי שמי שבא לחתונה עושה זאת כדי לשמח את החתן והכלה (והוריהם)...


----------



## yarou (8/3/13)

ועכשיו בואי נרד לאדמה ונהיה כנים ומציאותיים


----------



## מיציפיצי1 (9/3/13)

אני בכל הכנות אספר לך שאני לא מתיימרת 
לכסות מנה. ואין לי שום נקיפות שהזוג "יפסיד" עלי. אני לא אחראית על בחירות (לא) כלכליות שהזוג בוחר לעשות. יש לכם 200000 ש"ח מיותרים לחגוג איתם? שיהיה לכם בכייף! אין לכם? אני אשמח לבוא לחתונה שתערכו באולם בית הכנסת המקומי ותכבדו אותי בבורקס, חמוצים ומיצפטל (כמו שהתחתנו הורי לפני 40 ומשהו שנים).


----------



## נהורית1 (10/3/13)

בחיי, כמה אני מתגעגעת לחתונות האלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
בלי כל הביזבוזים והרעש בפול ווליום. החתונות בימינו 
זה יותר שואו מאשר איחוד בין שני בני אדם שרוצים
להקים משפחה ולחיות זה לצד זו. מה רע בחתונה
צנועה? למה צריך את כל הטררם?


----------



## Fragile rose (10/3/13)




----------



## AYELET1 (11/3/13)




----------



## דאלי עיצובים (13/3/13)

באתי מפורום אחר, ופשוט רציתי לחבק אותך 
את כל כך צודקת! למה אם אני מגיעה עם בן זוגי (משלחמת לבייבי סיטר) וחייבת לכסות את המנה הסופר יקרה, למה מנה עולה 350 ש"ח?!?!? אז אני משלמת כמה שאני יכולה תוך הבנה שהזוג הצעיר הזמין אותנו כי רצה לשתף אונו בשמחתם


----------



## straw berry1 (10/3/13)

ממתי עורכים חתונות 
חשבתי שגם מסיבה בבית כנסת תספק את ההורי החתן והכלה?


----------



## אילנילי (8/3/13)

גם אנחנו במצב דומה 
אנחנו מתחתנים בצהריי שישי וגם לנו יש דילמה שהיא בעצם לא דילמה כי אין ממש מה לעשות במצב כזה בלי להעליב את האורחים שלך, לדעתי.
לנו לוקחים מנה מכל אורח שיושב.. אמנם לא תינוק שנולד אתמול שהוא בעגלה אבל ילד בן שנתיים כבר יושב ונתפס כמנה שלמה.
זו באמת בעיה ולדעתי צריך להתפלל 
האופציה הראשונה עלולה להעליב והשנייה של האישור הגעה עלולה ליצור בעיה כי מספר ימים לפני החתונה "להפיל" על אורח את הידיעה שילדים לא מוזמנים עלולה להביא לזה שהאורח לא יבוא כלל כי אין לו בייביסיטר. אולי לקרובים לכם ממש תסבירו את העניין.. אני יודעת שאנשים לא יודעים שלוקחים על ילד מנה שלמה ולכן לא חושבים על זה כלל. אם תצליחו להסביר לחברים ומשפחה קרובה את הנושא אולי עדיף.

תעדכנו


----------



## שרון של אופיר (8/3/13)

אני אנסה לענות בתור אמא לילדים 
קודם כל - יש הבדל משמעותי בין חתונת ערב לחתונת שישי בצהריים. יותר קל להגיע בלי ילדים לחתונת ערב, אחרי שהשכבנו את הילדים (בעיקר הקטנים) לישון, או אחרי שכל הכנות ללילה הסתיימו. לעומת יום שישי בו בית הספר מסתיים בשתים עשרה והגנים באחת, כך שכל הלוגיסטיקה המשפחתית מול בייביסיטר משתנה.

אחרי כל זה - אם מישהו שאני מחשיבה משפחה קרובה (ואצלנו זה כולל בני דודים שלי ושל בעלי) היה מבקש מאיתנו לא להביא את הילדים - זה היה מאוד מעליב. כי כשמדובר באירוע של משפחה קרובה אני מאמינה שכל המשפחה צריכה להשתתף. באירועים של אנשים בקרבה רחוקה יותר - אני אשמח אם יתנו לי לעשות את השיקולים שלי אם לבוא עם הילדים או לא. (ואם מדובר בחתונה רחוקה גם גיאוגרפית וגם משפחתית, לעיתים נחליט לא להגיע מאשר להשאיר את הילדים לשש שעות עם בייביסיטר).
ולגבי "לשלם את המנה של הילד שלך" - זה כמו שאני כאורחת "אקזז" מהמתנה שתיכננתי להביא לזוג את עלות הדלק למקום האירוע, ואת עלות הבייביסיטר וכו'. אני מאמינה שאנשים מביאים מתנות בהתאם ליכולתם הכלכלית ומתוך התחשבות במספר הנפשות שבאו. אבל אני לא חושבת שעל המתנה לשמש תשלום עבור המנה.

(הילדים שלי בני 9, 4.5 ו- 4.5)


----------



## מיציפיצי1 (9/3/13)

סליחה אנשים, אבל כולם פה ירדו מהפסים 
ואיבדו פרופורציות, *חתונה היא ארוע משפחתי, במשפחה יש ילדים, הם חלק ממעגל החיים, הם רוצים לקחת חלק בחיי המשפחה וגם הוריהם רואים בהם חלק מהמערך המשפחתי*, זה הרבה יותר חשוב מעד כמה מפואר יהיה המקום, כמה מנות פתיחה יהיו, או כמה עשיר יהיה בר המשקאות.
אם אתם לא רוצים את המשפחה שלכם כמו שהיא בחתונה, רק בגלל שזה מהווה עול כלכלי, אזי משהו בחשיבה ובתכנונים שלכם היה מוטעה. אני מעדיפה להגיע לחתונה בבית הכנסת שמגישים בה בורקס וחמוצים אבל הילדים שלי יכולים לבוא ולחוות חתונה אמיתית ולשמוח עם המשפחה,(בלי שאני אצטרך לפשוט את הרגל) מאשר להגיע לחתונה מפונפנת ומפוארת עם הרבה יותר מידי אוכל, מצלמות מרחפות, תאורת לייזר ושאר מותרות מותרות (ומביכות...), אבל בלעדיהם.


----------



## miriti83 (9/3/13)

ילדים הם לא חלק מכל משפחה, סתם שתדעי 
בתור אחת שלא מתה על ילדים, אני התלבטתי באותה בעיה בדיוק, לא משיקולים כלכליים, אלא מהשיקול היחיד שאני פשוט לא אוהבת ילדים ולא רוצה אותם לידי ביום החתונה שלי. זה הכל.


----------



## ronitvas (9/3/13)

מה את מגדירה כמשפחה... 
אם את מכירה משפחות בלי ילדים בכלל, אז יופי
אני בחיים לא נתקלתי בכזה מצב. 
כל המשפחות שאני מכירה כוללות סבים, סבתות, אבות, אמהות, ילדים, בני דודים, דודים ועוד ועוד....
ולמעשה את ילדה של ההורים שלך, אם אנחנו מאוד רוצים להתחכם....


----------



## miriti83 (9/3/13)

זאת בדיוק הנקודה 
כל אחד מגדיר משפחה בצורה שונה.
יש אנשים שמספיק להם חתול כדי להגדיר את עצמם כמשפחה ויש אנשים שגם עם ילדים הם לא מרגישים משפחה.
אני פשוט אומרת שאם אנשים לא אוהבים ילדים (לפחות כרגע ומותר להם כמובן לשנות את דעתם בהמשך), זכותם לא לרצות ילדים בחתונה שלהם.
אותם אנשים מן הסתם צריכים לקחת בחשבון שזאת לא הדעה הרווחת ויתכן מאוד שיש אנשים שיעלבו מזה, אלו דברים שהזוג צריך לשקול- אם שווה להם להעליב אנשים או "לסבול" ילדים בחתונה שלהם.
אני לא חושבת שצריך להתעצבן על אנשים שלא רוצים ילדים בחתונה שלהם...


----------



## shira3121 (9/3/13)

לא זו לא זכותם 
ואם אני לא אוהבת עדה מסוימת אני יכולה להגיד לחברה לא להביא את חבר שלה לחתונה שלי כי אני לא רוצה אותם בחתונה שלי?


----------



## yaelikv (9/3/13)

בני הזוג מחליטים מי ומה יהיה בחתונה 
על אותו משקל- אני ממש ממש לא רוצה ערבים בחתונה. אז הבהרתי את זה טוב מאוד לאמא של בן הזוג שלי - שלא תחשוב אפילו להזמין.

תקראו לי גזענית...
אחרי שערבים יטרידו אתכם מינית מגיל 10 בקניון, ברחוב, בחנות (ככה זה לגדול בצפון) - נראה אתכם רוצים אותם בחתונה שלכם.


----------



## תותית1212 (9/3/13)

ואני לא אוהבת אנשים שמנים. סורי,לא מצטלם טוב.


----------



## yaelikv (9/3/13)

מה הקשר?


----------



## תותית1212 (9/3/13)

זאת גזענות לשמה 
אני אחסוך ממך מה שרציתי להגיד בקשר לערבים.







 אני לא מאמינה שיש אנשים שחושבים ככה


----------



## yaelikv (9/3/13)

אין לי שום בעיה להיות גזענית 
כלפי אנשים שבאופן יומיומי מטרידים מינית נשים, מאיימים על אוכלוסיה שלמה ורוצחים על "רקע כבוד המשפחה":

לא יודעת איפה גדלת, אבל אני גדלתי בעיר מוקפת ערבים. לא יודעת מה החוויות שלך מגיל 14, אבל החוויות שלי זה להזמין משטרה כשערבי נוגע לך בתחת או ללכת עם ההורים שלך לשוק ולקבל מערבי "הצעת מחיר" לקנייה.

אז תהיי יפת נפש כמה שתרצי, החיים הם לא בועה וורודה ומקסימה. 

והדוגמא שלך של השמנים היא סתם חסרת כל הגיון...
אז אני אחסוך את דעתי על הלוגיקה שמנחה אותך בחיים.


----------



## תותית1212 (9/3/13)

לא, וההכללה שלך הגיונית מאוד 
יש פושעים, שפלים ואנסים בכל חברה.

ההנחה שלך שכל ערבי הוא אנס או רוצח משולה לדעת הנאצים על כך שכל יהודי הוא גנב רודף בצע ושותה דם ילדים נוצרים.

שיבושם לך.

אגב- גדלתי בירושלים. אז אני לא יודעת איפה את גדלת אבל אני יודעת מה זה ערבים/מוסלמים. תתפלאי לשמוע שיש אנשים נפלאים שהם גם ערבים.


----------



## yaelikv (9/3/13)

אוי, חיכיתי להשוואה לנאצים. אין כמו דמגוגיה


----------



## coffeetoffy (9/3/13)

למה יש הבדל בין נאצי שמכליל על יהודים 
לבין יהודי שמכליל על ערבים???

(חיפאית, יודעת יפה מאוד מה זה ערבים, מתנדבת במתנ"ס בשכונה ערבית בהדרכת 10 ילדות ערביות)


----------



## החלפתיניק (9/3/13)

אמא של בן הזוג שלך היתה מזמינה מישהו שהטריד 
אותך מינית?
לא נראה לי.


----------



## ronitvas (9/3/13)

אחת מחברותיי הטובות ביותר 
ממש חברת נפש היא ערבייה מנצרת
אומנם גדלתי במרכז אבל לא מעט שנים גרתי בצפון, כולל שירות צבאי.
הייתי שמחה לשמוע את דעתה בעקבות השרשור, אבל לומר את האמת, אני מתביישת אפילו להראות לה.

עצוב לי לקרוא את ההודעות שלך (גם בנוגע לדעותייך על הילדים). זה לא משנה איפה גדלת ומהן ההתנסויות שלך בחיים - זה שהטרידו אותך זה ממש לא בסדר!!!!! ממש לא!!!!! אבל גם לעשות הכללות גזעניות זאת בדיוק אותו דבר - ממש לא בסדר!!!
להחליט שאת פוסלת אנשים בשל היותם ערבים רק בשל התנסות כזאת או אחרת, מבלי להסתכל על כל אדם כפרט זה נורא בעיני.

נגמרו לי המילים ואני נשארת עם מועקה גדולה בלב


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (9/3/13)

הא? 
לא הטרידו אותך "ערבים", הטרידו אותך אנשים שבין השאר הם ערבים. על סמך זה את פוסלת את כל הערבים בעולם?
אם מישהו מהמשפחה שלך היה נשוי לערבי או ערביה אז לא היית מזמינה אותם?

פשוט גועל נפש של גזענות בוטה. לא להאמין שאנשים לא מתביישים להגיד כזה דבר.


----------



## yaelikv (9/3/13)

למה שאתבייש? אני לא פוסלת את כל הערבים 
אני כן לא רוצה אותם בחתונה שלי.
זכותי.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (9/3/13)

את כן פוסלת את כל הערבים 
את פוסלת מישהו שהחטא היחיד שלו היה להוולד להורים ערבים. זה לא מוצדק. נקודה.


----------



## coffeetoffy (9/3/13)

עזבי.. אין טעם.


----------



## ברבורה (9/3/13)

זה זועק טרול 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ואם לא, אז משתתפת בצערה.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (9/3/13)

אני חושבת שיש טעם 
חשוב שיהיה ברור שהודעות כאלה לא מקובלות, שגזענות לא מקובלת עלינו ולא עוברת לסדר היום.


----------



## coffeetoffy (9/3/13)

כמובן שלא, 
אבל חשוב גם לא לנסות לחנך אחרים. אם ההורים שלה נכשלו בזה, כנראה שאת בטוח לא תצליחי.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (9/3/13)

כנראה שלא 
אבל כשזה מגיע לגזענות, אני חושבת שכן חשוב לנסות לחנך אחרים. במקרה הזה היא בוודאי לא תשנה את דעתה, אבל שוב - חשוב להגיב ולהגיד שזה לא מקובל, שזו כן גזענות. צורם לי שהודעה כזאת יכולה לעמוד בלי תגובות זועמות. אם היו אומרים משהו כזה על יהודים או על נשים או קבוצה אחרת שאנחנו נמנות עליה, היינו רוצות שמישהו יקום ויגיד "זה לא בסדר". גם אם זה לא ישנה את דעתו של הגזען.


----------



## yael rosen (9/3/13)

ממש ניסיתי שלא להגיב 
אבל אני מוכרחה לומר לך שאני מסכימה איתך ב100 אחוז, בעיקר כדי לחזק אותך
מתן לגיטימציה היא נקיטת עמדה אקטיבית
ובנושא כל כך טעון ומסוכן לא צריכה להיות לגיטימציה להתבטאויות גזעניות


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (9/3/13)

בהחלט


----------



## miriti83 (9/3/13)

קצת עצוב שההודעה על הערבים צעקה גזענות 
ושההודעה על "שמנים לא מצטלמים טוב" עברה לכולם בכיף


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (9/3/13)

אם הבנתי נכון 
היא לא אמרה את זה ברצינות. להיפך - אני חושבת שהיא התכוונה שכמו שלא יעלה על הדעת להגיד "אני לא מזמינה שמנים", זה לא צריך לעלות על הדעת להגיד "אני לא מזמינה ערבים".


----------



## shushlush (9/3/13)

אולי כי התגובה הייתה צינית 
כדי להראות כמה הצגובה על הערבים מגוחכת ומגעילה?


----------



## miriti83 (9/3/13)

זה לא הופך אותה לפחות פוגענית...


----------



## תותית1212 (9/3/13)

miriti83 היקרה 
התגובה שלי על השמנים הייתה צינית.
לדעתי יש אפליה חמורה בחברה שלנו של אנשים שמנים וזה עניין ונושא לדיון גדול וארוך.

אמרתי את זה כדי להדגיש שאין מקום לשום אפליה בקרב אורחי חתונתי.
אני מזמינה אנשים שהמכנה המשותף שלהם הוא לשמח איתי ולשמח אותי.
הם יכולים להיות ילדים/קשישים/שמנים/רזים/ערבים/יהודים וכו'- ובלבד שהם אנשים טובים שכל מטרתם היא להשתתף בשמחתי.

אני מצטערת אם ההשוואה פגעה בך או במישהו אחר.
זוהי התבטאות מקובלת לגמרי אצלי ובקרב חבריי (אני דיאטנית קלינית).
כמובן שאני נגד דעות קדומות על כל אדם בלי להכיר אותו.

ואני שמחה שהאסימון נפל ועוד בנות יצאו נגד הודעת הגזענות הבוטה שנשמעה נגד ערבים.


----------



## miriti83 (9/3/13)

תודה על התגובה


----------



## simplicity83 (9/3/13)

מסכימה עם כל מילה - אני מזועזעת ברמות קשות. 
ולמען האמת אני מזועזעת עד עמקי נשמתי ממה שהולך בשרשור הזה...

מודה ומתוודה - גם אני כרגע לא בעניין של ילדים.. חוץ מהאחיינים המתוקים שלי ושל בעלי, ילדים לא עושים לי את זה. 
אבל בין זה ובין להגיד לאנשים לא להביא את הילדים שלהם, נשמע לי הזוי ברמות שקשה לי לתאר. 
ואם היו לי ילדים לא הייתי מגיעה, בסום מצב, למי שהיה דורש ממני דבר כזה. 
"לא בא לה שילדים יסתובבו לה בין הרגליים.. "    oh well

ובקשר להתבטאויות הגזעניות. על זה אני אפילו לא יודעת מה להגיד. 
אני המומה. לא פחות. 
ואין לי מה להגיד על זה, חוץ מהעובדה שזו בושה וחרפה.
זה מחריד בעיניי, וההשוואה לנאצים היא ממש לא דמגוגיה. היא נכונה ומתאימה מאוד.
אם אנחנו, ששנאו והרגו אותנו סתם עקב מוצאנו, שונאים אנשים בגלל גזעם, בדיוק כמו שעשו לנו - אז איך אנחנו יכולים להתפלא שעדיין שונאים אותנו בעולם? 

אז עם כל הכבוד לעובדה שיש אנשים עם דעות שונות ממני, וכשהם שואלים שאלה, צריך להשתדל לענות בצורה עניינית - 
לא מדובר בשאלות כמו האם האיפור מחמיא לי או האם האום הזה מומלץ. 
ועל הדברים שנאמרו פה אפשר ורצוי להגיב במלוא החומרה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (10/3/13)

אני מסכימה, לא יכולה שלא להגיב 
נעצבתי מאד לקרוא את הדברים. מבחינתי, כל מי ששמח בשמחתי היה אורח לגיטימי בחתונה שלי, ללא קשר למוצאו. 
אנחנו חיים כאן ביחד וחשוב לדעת להבחין בין מעשים של אדם בודד או אפילו של כמה אנשים מתוך קבוצה, שהם בהחלט לא לגיטימיים ומצערים מאד, לבין התנהגות של ציבור שלם. 
כשעושים דמוניזציה לקבוצה, עושים בעיני עוול להרבה מאד אנשים.


----------



## פרילי 86 (10/3/13)

פשוט מזעזע 
אני מצטערת, אבל אני חייבת להגיב, באמת כדי שלא יתואר לרגע שאני מסכימה.
תשמעי, גרתי רוב חיי בעוטף עזה ופלסטינים מפציצים לי את הבית, ועדיין התגובה שלך מזעזעת.
את ממש חייבת להבין שזה לא בסדר שמישהו יפסול אותך אישית רק בגלל שנולדת להורים שנולדת אליהם.
יש בכל קבוצה אנשים שהם לא בסדר, יש גם קבוצות שההנהגה שלהם היא לא בסדר (עיין ערך בתי הדין הרבניים- הגוף היחיד במדינת ישראל עם סמכות למתן גירושין), ועדיין בתוך כל קבוצה יש אנשים טובים.


----------



## lanit (10/3/13)

מופתעת שלא בחרת להוקיע את כל המין הגברי... 
ומזועזעת מההכללה הגזענית.


----------



## nika27 (9/3/13)

יש הבדל 
בין גזענות לבין בקשה ליגיטימית לא להביא ילדים. אני, למשל, חגגתי יום הולדת לפני כמה שבועות במסעדה והבקשה הייתה לא להביא ילדים, כי המקום לא נועד לילדים. לעיתים גם מותר לבקש לא להביא בני זוג, אם הפעילות מיועדת לנשים בלבד.


----------



## shira3121 (9/3/13)

מותר הכל אבל השאלה איך זה יתקבל 
וחתונה להבדיל מיציאה בערב או אירוע לנשים/גברים בלבד היא ארוע משפחתי בעיני רוב האנשים ולכן הבקשה לא להגיע עם ילדים לאירוע נתפסת כלא לגיטימית.


----------



## The Girlie Show (11/3/13)

את יוצאת דופן 
בישראל ילדים נחשבים לברכה - בניגוד לארופה בה הילודה שלילית.
כל אחד מההורים שלי הגיע ממשפחה בת 7 נפשות וגם אני ואהבתי כל רגע. אהבתי את האחדות שישם עם הדודים שלי המשפחתיות והתמיכה וערבי שישי עם הארוחות הגדולות וליל הסדר כשהיינו פותחים את הגג עם 3 שולחנות ארוכים וכל דודה תורמת בבישולים וזה מקובל בשכונה
את יוצאת דופן והייתי אפילו מעזה לטעון שיש לך בעיה אנטיפתית מסויימת או אנטי רחם כי את אנטי ילדים


----------



## Nooki80 (11/3/13)

אוי הבורות והדעות הקדומות... 
אנטיפתיות? אנטי רחם? אנטי ילדים?
ואת כל זה הסקת מהתגובות לשרשור הזה?

אני בהלם


----------



## yael rosen (11/3/13)

אמירה מדכאת נשים 
הטענה שלך לאנטי רחם או לאנטי ילדים היא טענה שמעודדת דיכוי נשים.
זה בסדר לא להסכים עם תפיסות עולם של אחרות, אבל מכאן ועד לקרוא למישהי בשמות כי היא לא רואה את החיים כמוך, זה כבר מסוכן.
חשוב לי לציין שלנשים יש זכות על גופן, זכות להביע את דעתן מבלי לפחד להשפט על ידי מוסכמות אחרות.
לא היית רוצה שיכפו עלייך תפיסות עולם, שאת לא מסכימה איתן, או שאת מרגישה אחרת, ולכן כדאי לשים לב שלא לעשות את זה גם לאחרות.
כנשים, דווקא אנחנו מחויבות לשמור זו על זו ולאפשר חופש בחירה.


----------



## ronitvas (11/3/13)




----------



## ברבורה (12/3/13)

וגם מבחינת השלכות סביבתיות זה נוראי.


----------



## מיציפיצי1 (9/3/13)

ואני לא אוהבת זקנים 
קשה להם לקום לבופה, הם מתלוננים שמגישים "רק" טלה במעטפת חצילים וירקות שורש בעשבי תיבול (שהשקענו בהם הון) במקום חתיכת רגל של תרנגולת עם תפוחי אדמה (כמו שהם רגילים מהבית אבות), הם מבקשים שינמיכו את הווליום (כי זה עושה להם צילצולים במכשיר שמיעה), יש להם ריח של נפטלין ואם הם כבר קמים לרקוד הם סתם תקועים ומפריעים ברחבת הרקודים עם התנועות המגושמות שלהם... שלא לדבר על זה שהם לא שמעו שמנה עולה לנו 300 ש"ח, אז במקום לשלם לנו על המנה הם מביאים איזה בלנדר או סרוויס מכוער וחושבים שזה משמח אותנו. אז ביקשתי מכל המוזמנים, באופן אישי להמנע מלהגיע עם הורים זקנים או סבים וסבתות לחתונה שלנו. אני מניחה שיהיו אנשים שיעלבו, אבל אני לא רוצה אותם לידי ביום החתונה שלי. זה הכל.


----------



## shira3121 (9/3/13)




----------



## miriti83 (9/3/13)

אני כתבתי תגובה עניינית ומכבדת 
את החלטת לצחוק עליה ועלי. אז תהני עם עצמך, אני לא מעוניינת להמשיך.


----------



## חתן חדש (9/3/13)

מאוד גס מה שאת כותבת 
כאילו שילדים הם שטנים קטנים שיפלטו לך על השמלה...

ילדים הם ילדים וכל מה שהם עושים זו תמימות טהורה.
בחתונה שלנו היו בספירה מהירה כ-15 ילדים מתחת לגיל 7.
לא הרגשנו אותם בכלל, ולא שילמנו עבורם מנה!

1. לדוגמא, כשעברנו על סידור השולחנות, יש זוג עם ילדה בת 5 - לא שמרנו לה כיסא (לבקשת ההורים שלה, אגב) וככה חסכנו את ההוצאה עליה. 
2. בעקבות כמות הילדים הגדולה שהייתה, בחופה, ביקשנו מהאחים אחד של השני שישגיחו שאף ילד לא מחליט לרוץ על מדרגות החופה בזמן הטקס או חלילה לעלות לחופה. 
הורי הילדים החזיקו אותם במהלך הטקס קרוב אליהם כדי שלא ירעישו או יפריעו.

בריקודים, כבר לא הרגשנו אותם בכלל, חלקם רקדו עם הוריהם במעגל החיצוני של הרחבה וחלקם נרדמו.

אני לא הורה אבל אני חושב שאם תכבדו את האורחים שלכם, את המשפחות שלהם, הם יכבדו אתכם. הצעה שלי, לרשום על ההזמנה במקום "למשפחת כהן" - "לכבוד אורלי וגיא" - וככה אתם רומזים באלגנטיות שההזמנה מיועדת לזוג ולא לדור ההמשך שלו. בכל אופן, צפו להברזות של הרגע האחרון.


----------



## nika27 (9/3/13)

לא תמיד 
בעיות התנהגות נובעות מהתמימות, ישנם ילדים רבים שלא יודעים להתנהג במקומות ציבוריים ובאירועים, זכותם של המזמינים להחליט את מי מזמינים ואת מי- לא.


----------



## miriti83 (9/3/13)

אני לא אמרתי לאנשים לא להביא ילדים לחתונה שלי 
לא אני פותחת השרשור המקורי, חבל שלא שמים לב...
לא אמרתי שיש משהו רע בילדים או שהם עושים משהו מתוך רוע, רק אמרתי שיש אנשים שלא מתים על ילדים וזאת זכותם. זה הכל. 
אני מכבדת את האורחים שלי ואני חושבת שגם מי שלא אוהב ילדים ולא מעוניין בהם בחתונתו- יכול לכבד את האורחים שלו.
אבל כמו שלא היית מגיש דגים אם ריח של דגים עושה לך בחילה (כמו אחי), מותר לאנשים לבחור בחירות מסויימות לגבי מי יהיה ומי לא יהיה בחתונה שלו.
לא צריך לעשות מזה סיפור כזה גדול...


----------



## חתן חדש (9/3/13)

צודקת 
ראשית, אני יודע שאת לא זו שפתחה את השרשור, פשוט התגובה שלך צרמה לי מאוד.

אם קראת את הודעתי ראית שהעליתי רעיונות כיצד להזמין בלי הילדים, עם מינימום פגיעה לאורחים שיש להם ילדים. אנשים שהילדים שלהם זה הדבר היקר ביותר בעולם (הרבה יותר מהחתונה שלך).

נכון שאי אפשר ולא צריך להתחשב בכולם אבל כבוד לאורחים שבאים לעשות לך כבוד, זה משהו מינימלי ולדעתי גם אחד המרכיבים לחתונה מוצלחת. לכבד את האורחים, את הקשישים ואת הצעירים, את הילדים ואת ההורים ובמקביל לעשות את האירוע כמו שאתם רוצים, זה אפשרי !

אם יהיו כמה ילדים בחתונה -לא יקרה כלום... איך אמרת, לא צריך לעשות מזה סיפור כזה גדול...

ו-nika27 - ילדים שלא יודעים להתנהג במקומות ציבוריים:
1. או שיש להם בעיה (לא עלינו) ואז אפשר להבין את זה, כנראה שילדים כאלה יישארו בבית.
2. ילדים שלא יודעים להתנהג במקומות ציבוריים ולכבד רוב הסיכויים שהתחנכו ע"י הורים שלא יודעים להתנהג במקומות ציבוריים - תחשבי פעמים אם את רוצה אורחים כאלה.


----------



## חייבתלהגיב (12/3/13)

את משווה ילדים לריח של דגים שעושה לך בחילה? 
אז באמת יש לך בעייה נפשית כלשהי, אם השנאה שלך לילדים, שהם בסך הכל בני אדם, היא עד כדי כך עזה. אני מקווה שהילדות שלי לא תשהינה לעולם בחדר אחד איתך - אני רק מדמיינת איך תסתכלי עליהן ונעשה לי רע.


----------



## miriti83 (12/3/13)

מאיזו אוניברסיטה תואר הפסיכולוגית שלך? 
את לא מכירה אותי ומסתבר שגם לא ממש את הבנת הנקרא, לא אמרתי שאני שונאת ילדים, רק הגנתי על זכותם של אלו שלא רוצים מישהו או משהו  בחתונה שלהם.
אל דאגה, הילדות שלך באמת לא ישהו איתי לעולם באותו חדר


----------



## חייבתלהגיב (12/3/13)

Next time may I suggest comparing them 
to cockroaches?


----------



## yaelikv (9/3/13)

אני איתך. גם אני לא רוצה ילדים בחתונה 
וכל מי שתיהיה לו בעיה עם  זה - שלא יגיע.
אני אשרוד...


----------



## ronitvas (9/3/13)

כמה שאני מסכימה איתך 
וזאת הייתה החשיבה שלי עוד לפני שנולדו לי ילדים
בחתונה שלי אחותי העלתה את הרעיון שהיא תבוא בלעדיהם והרעיון נגנז מהר מאוד. 
היא הרגישה שיהיה לה יותר נוח להשתולל בלעדיהם ובשעה עשר בערך, כשההורים של בעלה פרשו, הם לקחו את הקטנים איתם. 
אין מצב שהייתי מוותרת עליהם
ואגב, באירוע של חברה טובה, ארגנתי חברה מהצופים שיבואו לשמור על הקטנים ומי שהיה עייף יכל לנוח בחדר חתן-כלה עם בייביסיטר, רחוק מהרעש.


----------



## חתן חדש (9/3/13)

ronitvas - העלאת פה פתרונות מעולים !


----------



## nika27 (9/3/13)

תלוי 
באיזה גיל הילדים. ילד בן 4 חודשים עדיין לא מבין את מהות האירוע וגם ילד בן שנתיים, הייתי עדה לאירוע שהביאו תנוקת בת 3-4 חודשים שכל הזמן בכתה, כי החשיפה לרעש לא ממש בריאה לילדים קטנים, וגם לעיתים נוכחות הילדים בארוע מיותרת לגמרי.


----------



## נערה בלי עגיל פנינה (11/3/13)

ומה רצית שיעשו עם תינוקת בת 3-4 חודשים שאולי 
במקרה פשוט יונקת / קשה לה בלילה בלי האמא ?

אין בעיה עם חשיפה לרעש לזמן מוגבל. זה לא גורם שום נזק.


----------



## ברי ואן דה קאמפ (10/3/13)

לגמרי.


----------



## p o o p i (11/3/13)

צודקת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 אם היו מזמינים אותי לחתונה 
כזאת אז לא הייתי באה.
זאת ממש חוצפה


----------



## yaelikv (9/3/13)

אני ביקשתי באופן אישי מאנשים לא להביא ילדים 
לחתונה.
לא בגלל מחיר המנה כמו מזה שאין לי עצבים לילדים קטנים שיסתובבו בין הרגליים.

אני חושבת שאם את מכירה לאיזה אנשים יש ילדים שיש סיכוי שיבואו אפשר לצרף פתק אישי להזמנה עם בקשה לא להביא ילדים.

גם אם יהיו כ-5 ילדים זה לא כ-ז-ה נורא. לא יודעת כמה אתם משלמים על כל ילד, אבל זה בטח לא מחיר מנה מלא. 

באופן אישי אצלנו יש כאלו שקיבלו ברוח טובה, יש כאלו שהבינו, יש כאלו שנעלבו, יש כאלו שאמרו שהם לא לוקחים בייביסיטר וכו' - בכנות? לא מעניין אותי מי הגיב ואיך ומה השיקולים.
זו החתונה שלי.

מי שאין לו בייביסיטר מוזמן לא להגיע. לדעתי עדיף שיישאר עם הילד שלו בבית ולא יסחוב אותו לחתונה בלילה...


----------



## ליאור2001 (9/3/13)

תגובה לכל מה שנאמר לעיל 
(קודם כל אני גבר, לא אישה)

על ילדים מגיל 0  משלמים שם (וכן, זה מאוד יוצא דופן) - מחיר מנה מלא! (פלא שלא לוקחים גם מעוברים בבטן אמם..)

מכיוון שזהו ארוע קיץ, והמקום יוקרתי, המחיר יקר .. מאוד. למעלה מ300 שקלים למנה

אני מוכן לשלם מחיר יקר כי חשובה לי החתונה כארוע יפה.. אבל..

אני לא רוצה שכל זוג צעיר עם ילדים יחליט להביא את שני גוזליו איתו.. .. העלות שלי תהיה גבוהה מאוד ואתחיל את חיי הנישואים בחובות עתק לבנק.
תארו לכם 300 אנשים, מתוכן 100 זוגות שמביאים 2 ילדים כל אחד, ומביאים צ'ק רק על עצמם, במחשבה שאותם ילדים בני שנה ושלוש לא עולים כסף.
המחשבה הגיונית (גם אני הייתי נוהג כך בכל מקום), אבל במקרה זה המחשבה שגויה.

אני מנסה למנוע את הנזק הכלכלי..


----------



## shira3121 (9/3/13)

בעיה שלך שהסכמת לתנאים האלו כשידעת 
שיש לכם הרבה חברים עם ילדים.
ולשאלתך- אין דרך לא להעליב אנשים עם הבקשה שלכם כי זו בקשה מגעילה וחצופה אז תצטרכו לבחור מה יותר חשוב לכם: לא לפגוע האורחים ולספוג את העלות או להסתכן בזה שאנשים יפגעו ואולי לא יבואו.
ודרך אגב המתנה הממוצעת היא 250 ש"ח אז בלי קשר לילדים או לא יש סיכוי גדול שתצאו בהפסד מהחתונה אבל בגלל שבחרתם להתחתן במקום יקר- שאו בתוצאות ואל תצפו שהאורחים יממנו את האירוע ה"יפה" שלכם


----------



## ליאור2001 (9/3/13)

אוקי - תגובה שלי להערות שלכם 
אני לא חושב שזו בקשה "מגעילה וחצופה" -  אני יכול לחגוג את הארוע איך שארצה - מי שלא ירצה לבוא לחתונה שלי לאור הבקשה , כנראה ימחק מרשימת החברים שלי ואולי זה לטובה (סוג של סינון בין חברים טובים וכאלה שלא)
ברור לנו שנצא בהפסד מהחתונה - כבר עכשיו חישבתי את ההפסד (כמה עשרות אלפי שקלים יפים) - אני לא רוצה להגיע לכמה מאות אלפים.


בכל מקרה אני רואה שהדיון לא ענייני - ביקשתי עצה וקיבלתי דיון על האם זה נכון או לא נכון. אני סוגר את הדיון - תודה למי שניסה לעזור.


----------



## noahanoon (9/3/13)

בתור אמא, אם היו מבקשים ממני בקשה כזאת 
הייתי נעלבת, לא הייתי מגיעה בכלל לחתונה, ובהחלט הייתי שוקלת את המשך יחסי עם אותו אדם. תחשוב טוב האם שווה לך להקריב הכרויות וחברויות של שנים למען ערב אחד, יפה ככל שיהיה. אני יכולה להבטיח לך שיהיו לך ימים יפים הרבה יותר - היום בו תראו מקל בדיקה עם שני פסים, היום שבו תשמעו לראשונה את הדופק של העובר, יום הלידה והרגע שבו תחזיק אותו לראשונה, הפעם הראשונה שהוא יגיד אבא... ובכל אלה אתה תרצה לשתף, תרצה שיחגגו איתך וישמחו בשמחתך.


----------



## nika27 (9/3/13)

ולמה 
את חושבת שילדיך הם מרכז העולם?


----------



## yaelikv (9/3/13)




----------



## noahanoon (9/3/13)

ילדתי היא מרכז העולם *שלי* 
חלק גדול מחיי סובב סביבה, וסדר היום שלי תואם את שלה. אני (ואבא שלה) אחליט לאן היא הולכת ומתי. כבר הלכתי לאירועים בלעדיה, כי זה היה מתאים ונכון, ואני החלטתי שכך יהיה. לא בגלל שכפו עלי לעשות כך.


----------



## yaelikv (9/3/13)

אף אחד לא כופה עלייך. את כן יכולה לבחור 
לא להיות אגואיסטית ולהתחשב ברצון הזוג המתחתן.
אם את לא מסוגלת לכבד אותם ולהתחשב ברצון שלהם - את תמיד יכולה להישאר בבית.


----------



## noahanoon (9/3/13)

אם זו ההגדרה שלך לאגואיזם... 
לא נותר לי מה לומר. מאחלת לך חיים שקטים ללא ילדים מטרידים.


----------



## yaelikv (9/3/13)

זה אגואיזם לצפות שכולם ינהגו ככה שלך יהיה נוח 
זה כמה שעות מהחיים שלך (3-4 גג) שבהם מבקשים ממך לכבד ולהתחשב ברצונות של אנשים אחרים - שבמקרה זה הכמה שעות בהם הם מתחתנים.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (9/3/13)

זה לא רק עניין של נוחות 
בייביסיטר עולה כסף.

וחוץ מזה, כפי שאמרו - ילדים הם חלק מרכזי מהחיים של הרבה מהאורחים, וזה מאוד לא נעים שמבקשים ממך לוותר על נוכחותם.

אני לא אדם של ילדים, אבל לא היה עולה בדעתי לבקש מהאורחים שלי להשאיר אותם בבית. בקשה חוצפנית ומעליבה.


----------



## coffeetoffy (10/3/13)

אבל בואו ננסה להסתכל על זה אחרת.. 
אני לא תופסת צד של אף אחד פה, אוקיי?

אבל תחשבי על עצמך כאמא צעירה, שלא מזדמן לה לצאת הרבה עם הבעל לארוחת ערב וריקודים כבר מי יודע כמה זמן. אם את לוקחת את הילדה לאירוע, את סובבת סביבה- שתראה טוב (לא שתיראה טוב, שתראה טוב את הטקס), שלא תפריע לחופה, שלא תלכלך את השמלה בארוחה, שתאכל טוב, ברגע שהיא מתעייפת היא מתחילה להיות עצבנית (ותכלס קצת מעצבנת), ואתם צריכים לחתוך הביתה למרות שממש בא לכם עוד כוס יין אחת ואיזה ריקוד קרוב. 

החתן והכלה, מבחינתם, במקום לראות את חבריהם איתם על הרחבה, נאלצים לוותר על הכיף הזה שבלרקוד עם חברים כי הילד בדיוק פלט. 

אתם לא חייבים להשאיר את הילד הרבה זמן בבית, 3-4 שעות- טקס, אוכל, כמה שירים והביתה. זה לא כזה נורא


ואני כמובן מדברת על מי שבקטע של פרנציפ, ולא חלילה על יכולת כלכלית לממן בייביסיטר.


----------



## lanit (10/3/13)

אני לגמרי מבינה מה שאת אומרת 
ועדיין, צריך להבין שיש אילוצים ויש נסיבות, ויום החתונה לא יהיה בדיוק מה שציפינו ותכננו.
וזה בסדר!
כל אחד עושה את הבחירות שלו. החתןכלה יבחרו לצמצם את כמות הילדים בחתונה, והאורחים מבחינתם יכולים לבחור אם לבוא בהרכב מלא, לבוא בהרכב חלקי, או לא לבוא בכלל.

ובהקשר של כלל השרשור- לפני כמה ימים העלתה לכאן הודעה אמא שבנה לא הוזמן לחתונה של חבר ילדות, כאשר כנראה הורי החבר הזמינו אותם בתור זוג. כותבת ההודעה נעלבה שבנה לא הוזמן.
מבחינתי זה אותו דבר. בעלי השמחה יכולים לבחור את מי להזמין, ואם הם לא רוצים להזמין ילדים של חברים, תהיה הסיבה אשר תהיה, זו זכותם המלאה. עם זאת, חייבים לקחת בחשבון שיכול להיות שיהיו מי שיפגעו מכך (כמו בהודעה מלפני כמה ימים, שהקשר בין ה"ילדים" כבר מזמן התרופף).


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (10/3/13)

סבבה והכל, אבל זו בחירה שלהם 
נשמע לי הגיוני שהרבה הורים ירצו להשאיר את הילדים בבית - מהסיבות שציינת וסיבות אחרות.
הבעיה היא עם להכריח אותם, עם לשלוח מסר שהילדים לא רצויים. זה החלק המעליב, לדעתי.


----------



## coffeetoffy (10/3/13)

לא מכל דבר צריך להיעלב.. 
זה לא שהילד שלך דוחה כי הוא מלא בקקי 
לא אמרו את זה 
אמרו שאין סיבה לשלם 250 שקלים ומעלה למנה שהילד יאכל ממנה ביס ורבע ויחליט שלא בא לו יותר 

תרצי או לא, שיקול כלכלי הוא גם שיקול...
אם חברה מצלצלת אליך ואומרת "בואי תקפצי לקפה", את יכולה להסיק אינטואיטיבית שהיא לא מחפשת את חברת הילדה שלך (אני יודעת שאין לך ילדה ובגלל זה אני אומרת "שלך", דיר בלאק להיעלב לי), היא מחפשת את חברתך ואת תשומת הלב שלך אליה... שוב- לא כי הילדה שלך לא התקלחה שבוע פשוט כי היא לא מעוניינת בחברת ילדים קטנים. 
וזה לא אישי. זה גורף. אין פה שום דבר מעליב בעיני. מרגיז- אולי. מעליב- ממש לא.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (10/3/13)

לא נעלבת
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
תראי, יש פה שני דברים --

1. נכון שיש שיקולים כלכליים, אבל אנשים מגיבים מאוד שונה כשהופכים את השיקולים האלה למפורשים. להגיד לאנשים לא להביא ילדים כי זה יעלה לזוג כסף זה להפוך את האירוע באופן מפורש לאינטרקציה מבוססת אינטרסים כלכליים פרטיים. כמו שאנשים מגיבים שונה למשחק האולטימטום כשהוא נקרא "משחק וול סטריט" לעומת "משחק שיתוף" (את לומדת פסיכולוגיה אז אני מרשה לעצמי להיות גיקית).

2. לדעתי היעלבות היא תגובה הגיונית בדיוק כמו רוגז. אומרים לך שהילד שלך לא רצוי, וברור שזה מעליב. זה לא דומה ל"בואי תקפצי לקפה", כי שם אין ציפיה שיהיו ילדים. לעומת זאת בחתונה, כן. זו הנורמה. אולי במקרה של ליאור2001 זה לא בגלל שהם לא אוהבים ילדים אלא משיקול כלכלי, אבל הרבה מהמגיבות כאן אמרו שזו בדיוק הסיבה שהן לא רצו שיביאו ילדים - כי "לא מתאים להן שיתרוצצו להן בין הרגליים" והן לא אוהבים ילדים. לא נעים לשמוע שחושבים ככה על הדבר שהכי חשוב לך בעולם, גם אם זה נכון.
מצד שני זה, לא מתאים להגיד "אנחנו לא רוצים ילדים כי אנחנו משלמים עליהם מחיר מנה מלא" כי אז, שוב, זה הופך את החתונה לאינטרקציה כלכלית באופן מפורש ואף אחד לא רוצה את זה.

אבל מעבר לזה, במקרה הזה זה לא משנה אם "לא צריך להעלב" - להרבה אנשים היתה את אותה אינטואיציה שהורים יעלבו, אז כנראה שיש בזה משהו. אז גם אם זה לא נראה כמו תגובה הגיונית, זו התגובה שהוא יקבל מחלק מההורים והוא צריך להחליט אם הוא מוכן לזה או לא.


----------



## נערה בלי עגיל פנינה (11/3/13)

רק שאת הצד של האמא לא הבנת... 
להשאיר תינוק עם ביביסטר זה לא כ"כ פשוט, ואני לא מתייחסת לצד הכלכלי.
יש תינוקות שיונקים, וסרבני בקבוק. במצב כזה - אין אפשרות להשאיר תינוק בלי האמא. גם לא ל 3-4 שעות.
יש תינוקות / פעוטות שמתעוררים הרבה בלילה, וקשה להרגיע אותם - שוב אחד ההורים חייב להשאר.

כשהורים מחליטים להגיע לאירוע עם הילדים שלהם, זה בד"כ לא בשביל הארוחה "חינם", או בשביל לחסוך בייביסיטר. יש שיקולים נוספים.


----------



## nika27 (9/3/13)

נכון 
הילדה שלך היא מרכז העולם שלך, אבל לא של אחרים.


----------



## shira3121 (9/3/13)

אז לשאלתך העניינית עדיף שתודיע על זה מראש 
כדי שאנשים יוכלו להתארגן על ביביסיטר או לבחור לא לבוא/לבוא לא בזוג.
אם זה עד כדי כך חשוב לכם שאתם מוכנים לסנן חברים בגלל זה אז לכו על זה רק קחו בחשבון שגם אתם (סליחה על ההנחה האוטומטית שאתם תרצו להיות הורים) תהיו הורים יום אחד ואז מעניין מאוד מה תחשבו על בקשות מהסוג הזה.


----------



## צימעס (10/3/13)

אני חושבת שאם אתה מסנן חברים לפי זה 
אז אתה מפספס משהו.

הבקשה שלך לגיטימית, אבל ברגע שאתה מכריח חברים שלך לבוא בלי הילדים (ואם אין להם בייביסיטר? ואם הילדים לא יכולים להרדם בערב בלי הוריהם? ואם ההורים חושבים שהם לא יהיו רגועים ולא יוכלו להנות ולשמח אותך בחתונה שלך?), לעומת נותן להם את הבחירה אם לבוא בלי הילדים או לא לבוא כלל, אתה שוכח שחברות הולכת לשני הכיוונים. כמו שאתה רוצה שיכבדו את הבקשה שלך, ככה אתה מצופה לכבד את ההחלטה שלהם שתנבע מהבקשה הזו.

שיהיה במזל!


----------



## bubq (10/3/13)

הבקשה שלך לא הגיונית וילדותית 
גילוי נאות-אין לי ילדים ואני גם לא משוגעת עליהם באופן כללי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אבל.............
חתמת על חוזה עם חברה יקרה ולא הוגנת ותאלץ לאכול את הדייסה שבישלת ככל הנראה - 
אנשים שאיכפת להם מכם טורחים לבוא ולשמוח ולהעניק מתנה ביום שמחתכם וזה כל כך לא לעניין להציב תנאי כזה עקום לאורחים שלכם, ילדים הם חלק מהמשפחה ואני תוהה איך אתה תרגיש אם לך יהיו בעתיד ילדים ותקבל מן ''בקשה'' שכזאת,
ככל הנראה הייתם צריכים לא להסכים לתנאי המנות, ולקזז ביוקרת האירוע כדי שאנשים ינהגו בטבעיות ויבואו בשמחה עם בני משפחתם.
איך אפשר ''למחוק'' את מי שנעלב מבקשה הזויה שכזו אם היא באמת ובתמים תמוהה ומשביתת שמחות ?
נקודת המבט שלך והשיקול הכלכלי אינם במקום על חשבון חבריך ואורחיך ואני לא הייתי מגיעה לאירוע כזה שמעודד סלקציה משיקול כספי , זה נותן טעם רע מאוד ומוריד את כל החשק לפרגן , מעולם לא נתקלתי בבקשה כזו ומקווה לא להיתקל בעתיד בבקשה כזו מצד חבריי ואהוביי .


----------



## רום קינמון (11/3/13)

אתה ממש מגעיל. אבל ממש. 
אני חושבת שהחברים שלך צריכים לסנן אותך.
אתה בוחר להתחתן במקום יקר עם תנאים לא הגיונים ואתה בא בטענות לכל העולם?
כשתהיה הורה - תבין.

אני , ככלל הנראה לא הייתי מביאה את הילדים שלי בלי קשר אם היה מדובר באירוע ערב, אבל אם היה מדובר באירוע צהרים ביום שישי, כנראה לא הייתי מגיעה לאירוע.

אגב , אם התפתח לדיון אולי תבין מה הבעיתיות בשאלה שלך.


----------



## שרון של אופיר (9/3/13)

גם אני מנסה למנוע נזק כלכלי 
והחישוב שחי הוא כזה - התקציב שלי למתנה הוא 500 ש"ח. אם אנחנו נבוא כמשפחה אני אתאמץ יותר ואקצץ מכל דבר אפשרי עבורי (כולל מתקציב האוכל המשפחתי) ואתן 800 ש"ח.
מאידך - אם אני באה רק בזוג אני צריכה להוסיף לחישוב: בייבי סיטר בעלות 30 ש"ח לשעה כפול ארבע שעות אירוע (הזמנתם לשבע וחצי, ולא נעים ללכת כבר בעשר וחצי, אז נשארים עד אחת עשרה וחצי). בנוסף עוד שעתיים בייבי סיטר עבור זמן הנסיעה (בהנחה שאתם מתחתנים קרוב אלי ולא במקום שמחייב שעה ומעלה נסיעה). אז עד עכשיו "עלית לי" 240 ש"ח מעבר למה שתכננתי להוציא. ונשאלת השאלה - למה עלי לקצץ בתקציב האוכל שלי (או להנזק כלכלית) רק כי אתה בחרת מקום יקר ואתה לא רוצה להנזק?


----------



## bubq (10/3/13)




----------



## yaelikv (9/3/13)

הנה רעיון. כשמתקשרים לאשר הגעה - אז כאלו 
שאומרים שהם מגיעים עם ילדים, לעדכן שהמקום גובה מחיר מנה מלא על ילדים...

בעיקרון- אנשים לא אמורים לממן לך את האירוע.
צריך לצאת מנקודת הנחה שאתה צריך להיות מסוגל להשלים את הפערים בין הצ'קים שתקבל לעלות בפועל.


----------



## ronitvas (9/3/13)

אני חושבת איך להגיב להודעה שלך 
ולא מוצאת מילים.....
אני רק מקווה שיהיו לך ילדים (בהנחה שזה התכנון) תשמחי שילדים מתרוצצים לך בין הרגליים מבלי שתקבלי עצבים


----------



## yaelikv (9/3/13)

אני מקבלת עצבים על ילדים בקניון, במסעדה, 
בחנות ובכל מקום שההורים שלהם לא יודעים לחנך אותם ככה שיכבדו את הסביבה ולא ירוצו כמו משוגעים.


----------



## nika27 (9/3/13)

מסכימה עם כל מלה 
הילדים מתנהגים גרוע, כי הוריהם לא יודעים לחנך אותם.


----------



## חייבתלהגיב (12/3/13)

כן, הבעייה היא שחינוך הוא תהליך 
תינוק לא יוצא מהבטן מחונך, ופעוט בן שנתיים שרץ כי ההורה שלו לא הצליח לתפוס אותו לרגע, זה לא אומר שהוא לא מחונך, אלא שהחינוך שלו עוד לא הסתיים.


----------



## תותית1212 (9/3/13)

מה נסגר?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
אנשים באים לשמוח בשמחתך.

אם היו רוצה לשלם על ארוחה היו הולכים למסעדה טובה.

איזה שטות לצפות שאנשים אשכרה ישלמו על המנה שלהם.

אולי פשוט תרשמי על ההזמנה: עלות המנה- 300 ש"ח.


----------



## Bobbachka (9/3/13)

אם הייתי מבקשת שאנשים לא יגיעו עם ילדיהם... 
לחתונה שלי, הייתי מפסידה את אחת החברות שלי ביום החתונה.
החברה התכוונה להשאיר את בנה בן השנה עם בעלה, אבל הזעיקו אותו לפעילות מבצעית כלשהיא (הוא בקבע) והיא נתקעה בלי בייביסיטר ברגע האחרון. היא נסעה יחד עם הילד מרחק כל שעה+ והייתה מרבית הזמן ברחבה עם הילד (יצאו כמה תמונות מקסימות) וגם בלעדיו (חברה הריונית אחרת שמרה עליו כשהוא היה בעגלה).

אם הייתי מודיעה מראש שאני לא רוצה ילדים בחתונה, היא כנראה לא הייתה מרגישה בנח לבוא עם הבן שלה והייתה מפסידה את החתונה שלי וזה בשום פנים ואופן לא מצב שאני רוצה ליצור!!


----------



## yaelikv (9/3/13)

ילד אחד זה בקטנה. לא צריך להיות קיצוניים


----------



## בארבאבא (12/3/13)

אנשים נסחפים פה עם עניין אי הבאת ילדים 
כאילו מה שילדים עושים באירוע זה להחריב כל דבר אפשרי.
ברגע שילדים רואים עוד ילדים הם מתחברים אליהם ומשחקים,
לא אכפת להם לא מההורים לא מהכלה ולא מהאוכל . העיקר
לשחק ולרקוד. בכל האירועים שהייתי והיו בהם ילדים )והמשפחה שלי משני הצדדים מבורכת בילדים קטנים )
מעולם לא ראיתי מקרה של אוכל  נשפך ומפוזר או שמלת כלה מוכתמת בפליטות.


----------



## Bobbachka (9/3/13)

כן, אבל אם הייתי מודיעה על כך מראש... 
היא כנראה לא הייתה מרגישה בנח ולא הייתה מגיעה!!

אגב, היו לנו בחתונה כ-10 ילדים ולא הרגשתי אותם בכלל!


----------



## נערה בלי עגיל פנינה (11/3/13)

מאחלת לך שכשיהיו לך ילדים - שישימו לך פתק זהה 
נראה איך תגיבי אז...


----------



## p o o p i (11/3/13)

מקווה גם שלא תצליחי להביא ילדים 
וככה גם כל הנחמדות כאן שלא רוצות ילדים בחתונה.
לא בקטע של "להעניש" אתכן, אלא בקטע של לחסוך מילד להוולד לכאלה אמהות.
איכס, אתן פשוט מגעילות.


----------



## FayeV (9/3/13)

שאלה טכנית 
אם מדובר בילדים קטנים (שנה-שנתיים), הם הרי לא תופסים כסא ולא אוכלים מהאוכל, אז הם כנראה גם לא יכללו בספירת המנות, לא?


----------



## Pixelss (9/3/13)

הוא כתב שגם תינוק בין יום מחויב במנה


----------



## FayeV (9/3/13)

זה נשמע לי מוזר מבחינה לוגיסטית 
מתי סופרים אותו? אם סידורי הישיבה הם רק להורים, איפה מחשיבים את הילדים? מה, מנהל האירוע עובר וסופר גם את כל הילדים?
זה נשמע לי מוזר על גבול המגוחך.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (9/3/13)

כבר אמרו אבל אני אסכם : 
בשורה התחתונה?
בעיה שלך שבחרת מקום יקר.
אם אתה- אתה אתה שמתחתן- לא יכול לעמוד בהפסד וזה יכניס את חיי הנישואים שלך להפסדים- זאת בעיה שלך ואתה צריך לחשוב פעמיים אם המקום היקר שווה את הסיפור הזה.
אם נלך לפי הגישה שלך, אז כל זוג שבא בלי הילד, כי כל מקום נורמלי שמכבד את עצמו לא יקח תשלום מלא על ילד בין חודש (וזה בכלל נראה לי נורא תמוה וקצת מחשיד איזה עוד שפנים יש להם בכובע, זה נשמע לי כמו עסק של טמאים), אז הזוג ישאיר את הילד עם בייסיסיטר, כי אתה הכרחת אותו, ויקזז את זה מהמנה שלך, אחרת, הוא היה מביא את הילד ולא אמור לשלם עליו בתכלס. 
קיצור, אם היה לי ילדים 1. הייתי מחפשת ביביסיטר ובטח מקזזת לך קצת מהצ'ק 2. אם לא הייתי מוצאת הייתי מביאה אותם ואם הם קטנים מספיק לא הייתי שמה עליהם שקל, גם אם היית מציין זאת בהזמנה, כי שוב- זאת בעיה שלך שבחרת מקום שלוקח 300 שקל על ילד בן שנה. אל תסגור עסקה אם אתה לא יכול לעמוד בה ואתה צריך להכניס את כל המוזמנים לתוך הכיס שלך. לא הבעיה שלהם.


----------



## הבשית (9/3/13)

אולי שווה גם להנחות בהזמנה 
מה ראוי שהאורחים ילבשו?
כי אולי אם החתן והכלה לא אוהבים את הצבע הצהוב אז הם לא ירצו שיסתובבו להם בחתונה אנשים שלבושים בצהוב?
יש אולי שנאה מיוחדת לצבע שיער? סוגי נעליים? ועד איזה גיל זה ילד? אם זה מתבגר, זה בסדר? כי אומרים היום שגיל ההתבגרות מתחיל ממש מוקדם. אז אולי כדאי שזה  יהיה דיפרנציאלי. כי מה אם זה ילד, אבל הוא ממש בוגר? אז אולי כדאי לוודא גם את זה. 

אני ממש המומה. אנשים שחושבים שהחתונה שלהם מקנה להם זכות לבקש כל מה שעולה על דעתם. קצת כבוד גם לאורחים שלכם.


----------



## miriti83 (9/3/13)

דווקא בקשה לגבי לבוש היא משהו די נפוץ 
במיוחד בחו"ל, אבל גם פה זה קורה לא מעט.


----------



## ליאור2001 (9/3/13)

צודקת 
אני אביא חשפנית לארוע שלי - מי שמביא ילדים - שיהיו לו לבריאות ועל המצפון שלו

ובנימה קצת רצינית - כולם פה בשוק "איזה חצוף - הוא לא רוצה ילדים בחתונה שלו" - זו עדיין החתונה ש-ל-י - נראה אותך מגיעה עם ילדים למועדון החתול והכלב - האם יתנו לך להכנס? מה לא? למה? כי יש שם אלכוהול? מממ.. מעניין, גם בשלי יש .. בקיצור - כל מסיבה יכולה להגדיר את חתך הגילאים וחתך האוכלוסיה שלה. אין כאן אפליה גזענית או מגדרית, אלא לפי גיל - ומה לעשות, זה עדיין מותר (גם בלונה-פארק יש מינימום גובה למיתקנים - זו אפליה לגמדים?!)

שאלתי שאלה עניינית - כיצד להודיע את ה*עובדה* שאין ילדים בחתונה , בצורה המכבדת ביותר - קיבלתי אולי 2 תגובות ענייניות ועשרות תגובות בכייניות שאינן קשורות. 
הבנתי שאני לא בפורום הנכון - חבל, ציפיתי ממנהל הפורום לחסום תגובות לא לעניין..


----------



## FayeV (9/3/13)

תגובה עניינית 
אם זו חתונה קטנה ואתה מכיר את כל המוזמנים - עדיף שתעשה זאת בטלפון\מייל ותסביר לאנשים שזו ההעדפה שלך.
אם זו חתונה גדולה- עם כל הבעיתיות שבדבר - לכתוב בהזמנה. את אישורי ההגעה עושים הרי מספר ימים לפני החתונה, ואז אנשים שחשבו על להגיע על ילדים די נתקעים כי הם לא הזמינו בייביסיטר מראש.


----------



## yael rosen (9/3/13)

אני חושבת 
שלא צריך לשפוט בחירות של אנשים.
אני נמנית עם אלו שחושבים שחתונה היא אירוע משפחתי, ושילדים הם חלק מהמשפחה, אבל אני גם חושבת שלא צריך לשפוט מי שחושב אחרת.
מהתגובות פה אתה יכול ללמוד שיכול להיות שיהיה מי מהאורחים שייעלב או לא יבין - זאת החלטה שלכם מה אתם עושים עם זה או איך מתמודדים עם זה. כל החלטה היא לגיטימית.
יכול להיות שעם קרוביכם שווה לדבר ולהסביר, כדי שלא ייווצרו אי נעימויות, ואולי אפשר לייצר טווח גמיש (נגיד מי שנתקע ולא יוכל לבוא אלא אם יביא את הילד, אז שיהיה מרחב לדבר על זה - כמו הדוגמא שנתנה בובצ'קה). כנות תמיד עוזרת לפתור סוג כזה של מצבים.

אני גם חושבת שמה שהקפיץ הרבה אנשים (גם אותי קצת) זה הדיבור על ההתחשבנות הכלכלית. למרות שרובנו עושים את זה, ולמרות שזה כמעט בלתי נמנע, "תמחור" של אורחים עדיין צורם לנו באוזן. והאמת? טוב שכך, לא הייתי רוצה לחיות בחברה שבה זה דבר טבעי.

בקיצור, לא אחזור על מה שאמרה FayeV, כי אני מסכימה.
אני לא אגיד לכם גם משהו כמו "זו הבעיה שלכם", אבל קבלו בהבנה את ההשלכות של הבחירות שלכם, בהבנה אמיתית ובהשלמה. יכול להיות שתשלמו על כך עוד קצת, אבל לא שווה להפוך את החתונה למגרש קרבות בגלל זה. בחרתם מקום שאתם אוהבים? יופי, זה מגיע עם "תופעות לוואי" וצריך להתמודד איתם. כך או כך, נסו לנהוג ברגישות, ולא להרעיל את התחושה שלכם סביב האירוע. בחיים לפעמים משלמים יותר ולפעמים פחות, בחתונה שלכם המהות האמיתי היא שאנשים ישמחו להשתתף בשמחתכם.

אגב, הייתי בכל זאת מנסה לברר מול המקום את הסעיף המוזר הזה... אולי יש מקום לגמישות בנושא. הרי תינוק בן שנה באמת לא צורך כמות אוכל כמו אורח מבוגר, ולכן מראש הדרישה הזו נראית תמוהה ולא ברורה.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (9/3/13)

תראה, שאלת אם אנשים יעלבו 
או אם יש דרך לעשות את זה בלי שהם יעלבו. התשובה שקיבלת מהרבה אנשים היא: כן, אנשים יעלבו. זו תגובה לגיטימית ועניינית לשאלה ששאלת.


----------



## מיציפיצי1 (9/3/13)

אתה צודק! 
זאת החתונה *שלך* ואתה תעשה מה שבא לך, אז באמת מה איכפת לך אם המוזמנים יעלבו? שיעלבו! 
פשוט תכתוב בהזמנות שהארוע הוא למבוגרים בלבד ואין להביא ילדים בשום גיל.


אבל אם הגעת עד לכאן אז התשובה לשאלתך המקורית היא שבתור אדם בוגר אתה צריך לעשות החלטות ולכל בחירה יש מחיר, לפעמים בשקלים ולפעמים במשהו אחר. השנקל שלי הוא 1. שכסף תמיד אפשר להחזיר, דברים אחרים - לא תמיד. 2. הישראלים יסלחו ויקבלו הכל - עד לפגיעה בילדים שלהם (ומבחינתם להגיד שהילדים שלהם לא רצויים - זאת פגיעה).


----------



## nika27 (9/3/13)

תשובה 
להיעלב זו בחירה, ואפשר להיעלב מכל דבר, גם כאשר מזמינים זוגות לחתונה ויש נשים ללא בן זוג, גם הן יכולות להיעלב. 
החתונה היא של הזוג, זכותו של הזוג הזה להחליט מה יהיה בחתונה, את מי להזמין ואת מי לא להזמין. זכותם של המוזמנים להחליט האם להגיע לחתונה או לא להגיע. מעליב? לא רוצים להגיע ללא ילדים- זכותם.


----------



## lanit (9/3/13)

מה עם משפט בהזמנה בנוסח 
"לצערנו לא נוכל להערך לאירוח ילדים מתחת לגיל X" ?

זה תלוי בעיניי בכמות האורחים שיש לכם, ובמספר האורחים מתוכם שאמורים להגיע עם ילדים. אם מדובר במספר מצומצם של אנשים, אפשר להסביר טלפונית. אם מדובר על מספר לא ידוע של אנשים שאמורים להגיע עם ילדים, בגדר "הפתעה", הייתי מכניסה משפט בהזמנה (ודואגת ליידע באישורי הגעה).


----------



## ronitvas (9/3/13)

בהודעתך העלית נושא רגיש 
נושא שעלה מספר פעמים בפורום בהזדמנויות שונות.
בשל היותו רגיש משהו, התפתח דיון שלא בהכרח קשור להודעתך המקורית.
אם תסתכל על התגובות הישירות להודעתך, תראה שהן ענייניות - גם אם הן לא מוצאות חן. יש פה דעות לכאן או לכאן.
אבל, מעבר לתשובות אליך, התפתח כאן דיון "משני" והוא לגיטימי.
הרבה פעמים כשפותחים שרשור הוא גורף תגובות שמובילות למקומות אחרים/דומים/שונים.
אתה לא חייב להתייחס לכל. התייחס רק למה שמתאים לך.
וגם, לקרוא דעות של אחרים, שאינן בהכרח קשורות לשאלה הישירה שפתחת, זה לא רע.

לשיקול דעתי כמנהלת, הדיון שהתפתח חשוב מאוד ולכן הוא לא נמחק. הדיון ה"משני" אולי "לא לעניין" שלך אבל הוא בהחלט "לעניינם" של שאר הגולשים.

מאחלת לכם רק טוב, בכל החלטה שתקחו


----------



## coffeetoffy (10/3/13)

היי, 
מה עם אפשרות לכתוב בתחתית ההזמנה "האירוע אינו מתאים לילדים"? במידה וישאלו מדוע, תוכל לענות שאינכם מעוניינים שיהיו ילדים שיפריעו לשמחה ויגרמו להורים לפרוש מוקדם, אתם מעוניינים לספק להורים הצעירים אפשרות לערב אחד של ריקודים עד מאוחר מבלי להיות תלויים בשעות ההשכבה של הילד. 
זה אמנם תקף בעיקר לקטנים ויגיעו ילדים בגילאי העשרה, אבל זה מכבד מספיק לדעתי..


----------



## miriti83 (9/3/13)

אני חייבת להגיד שאני די בהלם 
במקום שיתפתח דיון ענייני שמכבד את כל אלו שלוקחים בו חלק, יש פה תגובות מאוד לא לעניין, וזאת בלשון המעטה.
מותר לאנשים להחזיק בדעות שונות ואין צורך להעליב אותם או לרדת עליהם, רק כי הן שונות משלכם.
זה ממש לא מה שאני מכירה בפורום הזה ולגמרי חבל לי שזה צץ.
קצת כבוד הדדי לא יזיק...


----------



## חתן חדש (9/3/13)

תקראו את התגובות של כולם ותמצאו את 
הפתרון לשאלה שלכם.

יש פה תגובות שונות ודעות מגוונות שפחות או יותר מכסות את הדעות של המוזמנים שלכם (אלו עם הילדים וגם אלו שבלי).

לפני שאתם מגיעים להחלטה, הייתי מרים טלפון בהול על הבוקר מחר למנהל האולם המפואר ומבקש להיפגש איתו. לא ייתכן שתינוק שנרדם עוד לפני שהחופה מתחילה וישן בעגלה מחויב על מנה. זה פשוט זלזול וחוצפה מצד האולם (שחבל שאת שמו אתם לא מפרסמים, הרי זו אחת ממטרות הפורום).

מחשבה אחרונה: גם 30 ילדים/תינוקות בחתונה של 300 מוזמנים המפוזרים על פני 30 שולחנות, לא כזה נורא. האירוע שלכם לא יהפוך לג'ימבורי כמו בקומת קרקע של קניון הזהב.

אשמח לקרוא עדכונים בנושא, 
אורן.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (9/3/13)

כמה קרובים האנשים עם הילדם אליכם? 
ז"א- הם מוזמנים שלכם (חברים) או של ההורים?

מה לגבי להתקשר אליהם באופן אישי ולהסביר להם את המצב?
אני לא יודעת כמה זה מקובל (אני מאוד רציתי ילדים באירוע שלנו ואפילו אמרתי לצלם הוידאו לשים לב אם הם עושים דברים חמודים).

אם אתה מוכן כבר לחוסר הנעימות שהעניין יוצר, למה לא להיות אחראי לבחירה שלך ולהתקשר לחברים עם הילדים ולהסביר להם את המצב?

אופציה שניה היא באמת באישורי ההגעה להנחות את המתקשרים להסביר רק להורים של ילדים את המצב "באולם... גובים מהזוג מחיר מלא על ילדים מגיל אפס ולכן חשוב לנו לדעת בדיוק כמה מגיעים \ אם הילדים מגיעים".

אני באמת לא יכולה לחשוב על ניסוח הולם, זה רק כוון.

בכל מקרה בהצלחה...


----------



## עקשנית25 (9/3/13)

אני אענה עניינית ככל שאוכל 
כמי שגם משלמת כ400 שקל למנה. 
באופן אישי אומר שלא היה עולה על דעתי לבקש כזה דבר מאורחיי. 

שאלת "האם יש אופציה בה אנשים לא יעלבו, ומצד שני יבואו ללא ילדים?"

לדעתי יש בך משו מתלבט,  אתה לא רוצה שאנשים יעלבו ולא מנפנף אותם כהרף עין. אם הם לא יעשו עבורך ויתורים הם לא חברים שלך ואתה לא צריך אותם! 

תתכונן, כמי שעושה מסיבה מודרנית ומשלמת 400 ש"ח למנה, למשפחה מזרחית שכבר הודיעה לי שתהיה לי חרא של חתונה. וגם אצלי מששלמים על ילדים. 
שאלו התגובות שאולי תקבל. עלולים להיפגע, עלולים לא לאהוב את ההחלטה שלך, עלולים להעלב, וכפי שראית ->יעלבו ועוד איך!
בדיוק כמו שאני יודעת שיהיו הרבה שלא מרוצים מהחתונה שלי. 

השאלה מה אתה עושה עם הידיעה הזו? כנראה שהחלטת. 
לך על זה. תכתוב בהזמנה וגם תבקש מחברת אישורי ההזמנה לציין את זה בשיחה. 

תתכונן. לא כולם יבואו. וגם אלו שיבואו חלקם לא יבין על מה הוצאת 500 ש"ח למנה. כמו שאצלי אומרים אותו הדבר. 
לא משנה כמה טוב זה. 

אלה החיים ושתהיה לך הצלחה. לא קל ללכת נגד הזרם. אבל זה מה שקורה כשכן הולכים. 

בהצלחה!


----------



## ליאור2001 (9/3/13)

קודם כל תודה! 
נתחיל מהעובדה שאשמח אם המשפחה הקרובה תביא את הילדים (אחיינים שלי למשל) ואשמח לשלם עליהם את סכום המנה המלא (למרות שכמה מהם נולדו לפני חודשים מעטים)

הבעיה היא מהמשפחה הרחוקה יותר , חברים של ההורים, בני דודים מדרגה שניה וכו' - אני פחות מודאג מכמות הילדים שאני מודע אליה, אני מודאג מכמות הילדים שאני פחות מודע אליה.

מכיוון שגם אני בעצמי הייתי שוקל להביא את ילדי לחתונה בהנחה והם לא משלמים, חשוב לי לנסות להקטין את כמות הילדים שמגיעים "כלאחר יד" מחוסר הבנה של ההורים.

אני מעריך שבהחלט אשלב: אבקש מההורים שיבהירו לחברים כי יש להמנע מלהביא ילדים, ובנוסף אציין בצורה המנומסת ביותר שאוכל על ההזמנה.
בנוסף אשקול להגיד באישורי ההזמנה (לא אקח חברה חיצונית, אבקש מחברים לעזור) כי במידה ולא היה ברור מספיק, ההזמנה לזוג בלבד. 
אני מסכים כי חלק יכולים להעלב (לא חסרים פולנים - ואני מתכוון לאופי, לא לעדה), אבל אני מוכן לספוג את העלבון שלהם.

תודה על התגובה העניינית


----------



## Pixelss (9/3/13)

אני כל הסופ"ש מנסה למצוא רגע להגיב ולא מצליחה 
יש לי לא מעט להגיד בנושא ואני מקווה שלא אשכח ואצליח לנסח הכל.

אני בכלל לא נכנסת לדעות שלי על חתונה עם ילדים או לא זאת החלטה שלך ושל בת זוגך בלבד, אני כן מצטרפת ליעל בנוגע לפנייה לאולם לבדוק אם מוכנים להתגמש איתכם בנושא, גם אנחנו התחתנו באולם לא זול בכלל ולא היו איתנו קטנוניים בכלל.

בנוסף חשוב לי לציין שלא כל אחד ממהר לבוא עם הילדים במיוחד כשהקרבה היא אינה קרבה משפתחתית, להרבה הורים זאת הזדמנות לבלות ללא הילדים, מה גם שלרוב לחברים של ההורים אין ילדים בגיל כזה צעיר.
יכולה להעיד מהחתונה שלנו שממש לא הגיעו ילדים שהם אינה קירבה משפחתית כגון בני דודים (וממש לא הגבלנו ו/או שללנו)

כמו שציינו כאן כבר בשלב ההזמנות ניסוח המוזמנים משנה מאוד, להזמין את X+Y כהן זה לא כמו להזמין את משפחת כהן.

אגב מתי החתונה? יום חמישי או אמצע שבוע? חתונת צהריים של שישי זה יהיה יותר בעייתי אבל לעומת זאת חתונת ערב הרבה הורים לא יביאו ילדים כדי לא להרוס להם את שעת השינה מלכתחילה.

דבר אחד שכן חשוב לי להתייחס אליו הוא נושא של מי שלא יגיע - נגיד שבאופן תיאורתי הבהרת לאורחים שילדים לא רצויים, ונגיד שיהיו את אלה שיבחרו לא להגיע, לטעמי אין צורך לעשות מזה דרמה ולא לדבר ו/או לריב כל אחד בוחר את בחירותיו וכמו שאתה בוחר את שלך הם בוחרים את שלהם.

אני מצטערת שאני לא יכולה להשקיע קצת יותר בהודעה הזאת למרות שאני מרגישה שלא אמרתי את כל מה שיש לי אני שוב חייבת לצאת מהבית ולהגיב לשרשור כזה מהפלאפון זה לא ממש אפשרי.


----------



## netae123 (10/3/13)

בהזמנות שאנחנו מקבלים אם כתוב על ההזמנה 
את שם ההורים בלבד ניתן להבין כי רק הזוג מוזמן, ואם כתוב משפחת X או פירוט כל השמות- ברור שמדובר גם על הילדים.
אולי כדאי פשוט לכתוב כך על ההזמנה ולוודא טלפונית עם החברים שיש להם ילדים שהם מבינים שמדובר בחתונה למבוגרים בלבד.

ובהתייחסות לדיון- אני אישית אוהבת ילדים והיו לנו בחתונה בערך 10 ילדים (הם ממש לא הפריעו, להפך. אנחנו ספרנו אותם מראש כמוזמנים כך שלא היו לנו הפתעות) אך אני מבינה שמי שלא/מי שלא מעוניין שיהיו ילדים בחתונתו מסיבות כאלה ואחרות (פה מדובר על סיבות כלכליות)- זה גם בסדר. לא חייבים למהר לשפוט.


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (10/3/13)

לא קראתי את כל התגובות עדיין, 
אבל לפי מה שאני יודעת, ניתן לכתוב על המעטפה:
"לכבוד ישראל וישראלה" ולא "משפחת ישראלי" .
כאשר כתוב רק שמות בני הזוג,זה לרוב אומר לא לבוא עם ילדים מאחר והם לא מוזמנים. אם היו רוצים להזמין אותם היו כותבים "משפחת ___".

זה לפחות מה שזכור לי מאירועים שהוזמנו אליהם. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




פשוט צריך לקוות שההורים יבינו את זה... אבל לא הייתי כותבת "האירוע בלי ילדים". 
זה יכול גם למנוע מאנשים לבוא אם הם נתקעים בלי בייביסיטר...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (10/3/13)

אצלנו היו ילדים 
ואני מאד שמחה על כך! הם הוסיפו המון שמחה לרחבה והיה לנו מאד כיף שהם באו. באופן אישי, אני חושבת שאם היו לי ילדים והיו מבקשים ממני שלא להביא אותם הייתי מתבאסת. קודם כל, רוב האנשים מעדיפים בהרבה מקרים לא להביא ילדים צעירים מדי לאירועים - זה לא נוח, יש להם גן למחרת וזה הורס להם את סדר היום וההשכבה לישון. אני מניחה שמי שיש לו סידור לילד, לא ירצה להביא אותו (במיוחד אם מדובר בפעוט או תינוק). אנשים רחוקים גם ככה לא תמיד באים בזוג ואז לא באים גם עם ילד. העניין הוא שלא לכולם יש תמיד סידור ויש מי שהסידור שלהם התבטל ברגע האחרון או שיש כל מיני בלת"מים אחרים. בסוף, אני מניחה שזו לא תהיה כזו כמות מטורפת של ילדים ומי שיבואו עם ילדים יהיו מי שיותר קרובים אליכם...  

נקודה קטנה בקשר לשיטת התמחור - אצלנו, הכלל היה שמשלמים מחיר מלא על כל ילד שתופס כיסא (בהתחלה, אמרו לנו שמשלמים מחיר מלא על כל ילד מעל גיל 3 ואז כשביררתי לעומק הבנתי מאשת המחירות שהם פשוט סופרים מי תופס כיסא). 
בדרך כלל, מקומות סופרים את כמות האנשים לפי מספר הכיסאות (אני יודעת שזו השיטה המקובלת). 
ילדים עד גיל מסוים יושבים בעגלה ובכלל לא תופסים כיסא. 
אני מציעה שתבדוק את שיטת התמחור עם מקום האירוע ותראה בדיוק איך מחשבים את כמות האנשים - יכול להיות שיתברר לך שמה שאמרו לך לא מדויק ושבעצם, התמחור הוא לפי הכיסאות. אתה לא חייב לציין שאתה שואל בגלל כמות הילדים - פשוט תשאל איך קובעים כמה אנשים יש ולפי כמה מנות לחייב אותך - לגיטימי לשאול ולברר את זה. 

אם אכן הם סופרים את כמות האנשים לפי האם הם תופסים כיסא, אז יש לי טיפ בשבילך: כשאתה עושה את סידורי ההושבה אל תכניסו ילדים (מתחת לגיל 12) לסידור. הרבה פעמים אנשים לא יודעים עד ליום האירוע אם הילדים יגיעו ובסוף, ברגע האחרון יש להם סידור בשבילם והם מחליטים להשאיר אותם בבית. גם ככה, תמיד ביום האירוע יש אנשים שלא מגיעים וגם אם אתה מסדר רזרבות בתוך השולחן אתה תראה שבסוף יהיה בסדר ויהיה מקום לילדים. מקסימום, פשוט מוסיפים כיסא ופותחים רזרבה. אצלנו, הרבה אנשים לא יכלו להגיד בודאות אם הילדים יגיעו - אז פשוט לא הושבתי את הילדים. בסוף, בגלל שהיו קצת אנשים שלא הגיעו, הילדים תפסו את הכיסאות שלהם ולכולם היה איפה לשבת.  

ולסיום, לדעתי זה לא נעים להגיד לאנשים לבוא בלי ילדים. רוב האנשים עושים את השיקול שלהם ומחליטים. גם ככה בסוף אני לא מניחה שזו תהיה כמות היסטרית של ילדים וממילא, בכל אירוע "מפסידים" קצת מנות מכל מיני סיבות (טעויות בסידורי הושבה, אנשים שלא מגיעים ברגע האחרון וכו'). איכשהו, בסוף הדברים מתאזנים.


----------



## קייזר סוזי (10/3/13)

גם לא יעלבו 
אנשים יכולים לא לבוא כי סתם לא מצאו בייביסיטר.

האמת היא שעם בעל אולם כזה שיודע שתינוק בן יומו מן הסתם לא יאכל מנה,
לא הייתי עושה עסקים ולא חותמת אצלו כלום.
זה גנב.


----------



## BlackUnicorn (10/3/13)

אני מהראשי... 
1. לפחות אצלנו כשהתחתנו לפני 3 שנים, לא היו כמעט ילדים. אנשים נוטים להשאיר את הילדים בבית, למעט אנשים קרובים מאוד שאין להם בייביסיטר.
2. תרשמו על ההזמנה שמות ספציפיים ולא "משפחת X", למשל "לדני ודנה כהן"
3. אני לא הייתי כותבת דבר כזה על הזמנה, זה מעליב ויוצר אנטי, מה שיגרום כנראה לאפקט בומרנג - אנשים מסויימים יכתבו צ'קים קטנים יותר בגלל האנטי...


----------



## Fragile rose (10/3/13)

עכשיו אחרי שכולם התדיינו בנושא 
והביעו דעה

מה יקרה אם במקרה יבוא זוג - או שני זוגות
שדווקא באו עם ילדים?


----------



## תותית1212 (10/3/13)

אז 
מי שדאג והשתדל להשאיר את הילדים בבית יתמרמר ויגיד-
אה.. הנה אלה באו עם ילדים... אפשר לחשוב מה כבר קרה...


----------



## Fragile rose (11/3/13)

אותי מעניין מה תהיה הדעה של הזוג שמתחתן


----------



## B r i g h t E y e s (11/3/13)

מה הבעיה עם "אין כניסה לילדים"? (וערבים) 
זכותם של החתן והכלה לארגן את החתונה שלהם *איך שבא להם*. 
אם הם רוצים בלי ילדים - אז בלי ילדים, וההורים יתמודדו. אם לא, שלא יבואו.

וגם כל היציאה שהייתה פה על זאת שציינה שהיא לא רוצה ערבים בחתונה.
מי ישמע מה היא אמרה. 
גם אני לא רוצה אותם בחתונה שלי, וכן פגשתי כמה שהיו נחמדים. 

אתם לא פה כדי להגיד לאנשים מה לחשוב. אבל אם אני לא אוהבת ערבים (ואני לא. אין מה לעשות. יש לי את הסיבות שלי. אני עדיין לא יוצאת למסע הרג שלהם - למי שהשווה את זה לנאצים) ואנשים יגיבו במלא תגובות של "את גזענית"... אני אפילו לא יטרח לפתוח ולקרוא אותם. כי אלה תגובות של"את לא בסדר" ואני בסדר גמור כי זאת לא שנאת חינם. אני לא אשנא אוכלוסיה או אדם בודד ללא סיבה. ואם אתם לא רואים את הסיבה, אז זה משהו אחר לגמרי.
הבלוג הזה עושה לי רע. 
תהנו לתקוף אחד את השני.

והמון מזל טוב לזוג המתחתן!


----------



## 4 בבוקר לא נרדמת (11/3/13)

מצד אחד ילדים באמת סובלים באירועים, לרוב 
משתעממים מהר ורוצים ללכת, אז הגיוני לא להביא אותם. מעניין לדעת מה תחשוב על זוג שנמצא בקשיים כלכלים אבל חשוב להם להגיע לאירוע שלך, המתנה שלהם תהיה בקושי 400, מה תגיד על זה?


----------



## noasrtiolgo (11/3/13)

למרות שאני בטוחה שכולכן תתקפו אותי לי יש בעיה 
דווקא עם עובדי מטבח סודנים במטבח של הגן אירועים שאנחנו עומדים להנשא בו. 

ביררתי מבעוד מועד שאין שום עובד מטבח שהוא מסתנן... לא בגלל צבע עורם אלא בגלל שהאנשים האלה הגיעו מכאן מארצות אפריקה ואין לנו מושג אם ואיזה מחלות הם נושאים עימם ולכן אני לא מוכנה לקחת סיכון.

תקראו לי גזענית אבל לדעתי זה ליגטמי.


----------



## פרילי 86 (11/3/13)

(אני מקווה לפחות)


----------



## noasrtiolgo (11/3/13)




----------



## אביבקיץ (11/3/13)

כאמא לילדים - זו בקשה הגיונית ולא מעליבה 
השיקולים שלך מאד הגיוניים,
ואני לא מבינה אך אפשר להיעלב מבקשה כזאת.

זה לא שאתה פוסל ילדים מסויימים כי הם מעצבנים, אתה מגדיר אירוע למבוגרים בלבד.

מהאופציות שכתבת - אני בעד שילוב של 1 ו2. 



בכלל לא מבינה חוצפה של אנשים שמתייחסים לאירוע שלך כאילו הוא משהו שאתה חייב להם. אתה משתף אותם בשמחתך, שיבואו וישמחו, בלי להעמיד לך תנאים. אם הם רוצים לבלות בחברת ילדיהם - שייצאו למחרת לטיול משפחתי...


----------



## שרון של אופיר (11/3/13)

הבעיתיות היא לא בנושא אלא בהצגתו 
לו היה השואל שואל כיצד ניתן לציין בהזמנה כי הוא מעוניין באירוע ללא ילדים, ולא משנה מה הסיבות לכך, היה מקבל תשובות קונקרטיות, או הסתייגויות (כמו שעלו פה - נושא תינוקות קטנים, נושא קרבה משפחתית וכו')
אבל השואל ציין במפורש שהבעיה שלו עם נוכחות ילדים בחתונה שלו היא כלכלית גרידא. ההורים "לא יכסו" את עלות המנה של הילדים. ההסתכלות של הזוג המתחתן על האורחים כאל "כספומט" שתפקידו לכסות את עלות המקום ה"יוקרתי" (כפי שכתב השואל) שבחר הזוג  היא הסתכלות אגואיסטית, ועל כן התשובות היו מאוד מתלהטות.

אף אחד לא חושב שהמתחתנים חייבים להם משהו, אבל אנחנו מצפים שיזמינו אותנו כי רוצים בחברתנו, ולא כי רוצים שנכסה עלות מנה


----------



## lali813 (11/3/13)

למה להתחתן במקום מדהים ויוקרתי אם 
אתם לא באמת יכולים להרשות לעצמכם את זה?
לכו תתחתנו במקום פשוט וצנוע ואז לא תהיו מוגבלים ואתה לא תהיה לחוץ מי יביא את הילדים שלו.


----------



## Blue Rose (12/3/13)

תכניס לנוסח ההזמנה- בצורה סימפטית 
דוגמה שעשיתי פה ב- 2003 לאותו הדבר (אתה מוזמן גם לעיין בשירשור שם):

נוסח להזמנה:

יש מה לחגוג ואתם מוזמנים
יש תאריך ושעה מדוייקים
יש בייביסיטר לילדים
ומחכים לכם הרבה פינוקים
יהיו קוקטיילים וריקודים
תהיה התרגשות ויהיו חיוכים 
תחזרו הביתה בזמנים המוקדמים (של היום למחרת(
ולא תשכחו את כל הדברים הטובים.

http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=17700991


----------

